# Milling Suprises... The Good Kind!



## firemedic (Sep 27, 2012)

Just a regular day... just a regular log on the mill and suddenly you are like "holy saw dust! I wasn't expecting that!"

Here's a few pleasant surprises I've had... Spalted Magnolia, figured Sycamore and Spalted Pear - that I didn't realize had spalted in a weeks time.

What are some of the pleasant surprises y'all have had?... And pictures, of coarse! 

[attachment=11225]

[attachment=11226]

[attachment=11227]

Ain't wood awesome!?


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 27, 2012)

As Forest Gump would say its like a box of chocolates you never know what your going to get. Awseome stuff


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 27, 2012)

very nice stuff there yep duck


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 28, 2012)

You guys make me sick. That's just some beatiful wood there. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## firemedic (Sep 28, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> As Forest Gump would say its like a box of chocolates you never know what your going to get. Awseome stuff





davduckman2010 said:


> very nice stuff there yep duck



 where's y'alls pictures? :laughing:



Joe Rebuild said:


> Curly black heart red maple





Joe Rebuild said:


> This was quite the surprise too. Some crazy ERC here.



Beautiful stuff, man!


----------



## firemedic (Sep 28, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> You guys make me sick. That's just some beatiful wood there. Absolutely gorgeous.



You need a saw mill, buddy!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 28, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > You guys make me sick. That's just some beatiful wood there. Absolutely gorgeous.
> ...



I wish I had the room for one Tom. I really do.


----------



## firemedic (Sep 29, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I wish I had the room for one Tom. I really do.



Mills dont take up any space if you do like I did... Find a good friend with a mill you can use!

:lolol:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 29, 2012)

Sadly enough, I don't know anyone with a mill. I don't even know anyone who is into woodworking. If it wasn't for the forum, I wouldn't have anyone to talk to about wood and woodworking.
:sad:


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> It's better than a friend with a boat



BOAT - Break Out Another Thousand :cray:

MILL - Man I Love Lumber!


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Sep 29, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Sadly enough, I don't know anyone with a mill. I don't even know anyone who is into woodworking. If it wasn't for the forum, I wouldn't have anyone to talk to about wood and woodworking.
> :sad:



+1 on that Kenbo, and most of my friends have the same job I do! Cutting trees down all day long! It's a shame... I'm finally getting my brother interested in milling some logs... Why has it taken so long? This stuff is beautiful!!


----------



## firemedic (Sep 29, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Sadly enough, I don't know anyone with a mill. I don't even know anyone who is into woodworking. If it wasn't for the forum, I wouldn't have anyone to talk to about wood and woodworking.
> :sad:





UpNorthWoods said:


> +1 on that Kenbo, and most of my friends have the same job I do! Cutting trees down all day long! It's a shame... I'm finally getting my brother interested in milling some logs... Why has it taken so long? This stuff is beautiful!!



Well that's just saddening... It really is.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 29, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly enough, I don't know anyone with a mill. I don't even know anyone who is into woodworking. If it wasn't for the forum, I wouldn't have anyone to talk to about wood and woodworking.
> ...



I got all teary eyed too!


----------

